# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Gdje je online rodina rasprodaja?

## mamkanica

Eto, to me zanima. Roda je medju vodecim, ako ne i prvi site vezan za bebice i djecu a nigdje ne vidim takvu temu, dok ju ostali siteovi imaju. Zar je moguće da postoje samo rasprodaje na Velesajmu, da ih roda nema i online  :shock: ??

----------


## Frida

roda nema online rasprodaju, jedina rasprodaja koju RODA organizira je ona rabljene odjeće i opreme na velesajmu.

----------


## Lutonjica

ali ima WEBSHOP u kojem mozes kupiti nase proizvode (pelene, majice, torbe,...)

----------


## piplica

Ona sigurno pita za burzu...

----------


## mamkanica

a sto je to burza, jel to mjesto gdje se moze kupiti rabljena robica? To mi treba! Gdje, sto kako  :D  ??

----------


## Tiwi

Cure, uz dužno poštovanje i za rasprodaju na velesajmu i rodin webshop, mislim da je ok da se ženi objasni ono što je pitala, jer je to učinila na pravom mjestu i na normalan pristojan način. 

Ili moramo tajiti da postoji burza kao tema na kojoj se zaista online može trgovati s drugima, ali je zatvorena za one koji nisu duže na forumu? Nismo mi jedini s tim pravilom, ali je nelijepo da ženi nudimo kruške kad je pitala za jabuke.   :/

----------


## Tiwi

> a sto je to burza, jel to mjesto gdje se moze kupiti rabljena robica? To mi treba! Gdje, sto kako  :D  ??


Ostavit ću da ti detalje objasne adminice ili moderatori. 

A ako želiš mogu ti poslati privatnu poruku s linkom na jedan drugi forum gdje se većinom javljaju iste cure kao i ovdje pa možeš pogledati   :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

Mamkanica,

na ovom forumu postoji i Forumska burza koja nije dostupna svima, već samo aktivnijim članovima ovog foruma. 
Pristup našoj forumskoj burzi automatski je podešen, no pravila za pristup nisu javna. 

No, kao što su ti cure prije napisale postoje i Rodina rasprodaja i naš web shop. 

Ako nećeš imati vremena dočekati i pristup našoj Forumskoj burzi, a vrijeme sljedeća Rodine rasprodaje ti nije odgovarajuće, slobodno probaj po nekim drugim roditeljskim forumima pretražiti ponudu po njihovim burzama.

----------


## Lutonjica

sorry tiwi, ali meni na kraj pameti nije bilo da mamkanica pita za burzu, uopće se toga nisam sjetila dok sad nisam procitala piplicin post
ne moras nam odmah drzati lekcije  :/

----------


## call me mommy

a po cemu se mjeri ta aktivnost korisnika?

----------


## Maslačkica

> a po cemu se mjeri ta aktivnost korisnika?


Po broju postova. Moraš imati određeni broj postova da bi ti burza postala vidljiva. 
Družite se još malo s nama i onda ćete moći i  u šoping s nama   :Grin:

----------


## melange

i prije nego pitate koliko se to postova treba imati da dobijete pristup burzi - preko nekoliko  :Grin:  (neće vam reći točan broj)

----------


## Tiwi

> sorry tiwi, ali meni na kraj pameti nije bilo da mamkanica pita za burzu, uopće se toga nisam sjetila dok sad nisam procitala piplicin post
> ne moras nam odmah drzati lekcije  :/


Pa nemoj se ljutiti   :Love:  

Zbilja sam mislila da izbjegavate svjesno pa mi je bilo malo bez veze.

Jer mamkanica je pitala za *temu* i spomenula kako je *ostali siteovi imaju*, meni je odmah bila *burza* na pameti.  Ku'iš   :Grin:  

Glavno da ste razjasnili. 

A ostalim novima koje zanima, nije samo stvar u broju postova nego zapravo u sudjelovanju u kontruktivnoj raspravi na ovom forumu.

----------


## mamkanica

[quote="mamma san"]Mamkanica,

na ovom forumu postoji i Forumska burza koja nije dostupna svima, već samo aktivnijim članovima ovog foruma. 
Pristup našoj forumskoj burzi automatski je podešen, no pravila za pristup nisu javna. 

"no pravila za pristup nisu javna" 
KARAMBA I KARAMBITA, STO MU GROMOVIA I GROMIĆA MALIH   :shock: !!!! 

Znate kak se sad osjećam, kao u onom Harry Potteru gdje je postojao onaj neki "i pol" peron, pa su u njega ulazili samo odabrani, i to - kroz zid  :shock: !!!


Sve se mislim, majko mila, da ostanem (budući sam friski clan) il da odustanem  :?  Al ne da se floki, ostat ce psina, tako cu i ja stopama njegovim   :Laughing:  ...ajde vazi, ako je takva nekakva silna tajna misterioze u pitanju, onda nije vazno, ionako sam vec kupovala a i prodavala na drugom forumu...tu me privlaci sto, kad nesto priupitam, javi se masa pametnih zena i to u rekordno kratkom roku, i dobijem masu pametnih odgovora, bas ono sta trazim, bas ono sto mi je potrebno...ako mi obecavate da mi nece izrasti repic, ko onom malom debeljku, opet iz Harrya Pottera, potpisujem da cu i dalje tu biti zaradi druzenja s tetkicama kakva sam i sama   :Laughing:  ...

p.s. samo vas molim ako moze informacija koji site jos ima ovakva pravila, rekli ste da neki ima, zanima me koji, jer sam malo onak  :shock:, to valjda jer je 23:18 navecer, pa sam raspolozena za flesheve tipa "tajno bratstvo/sestrinstvo", zona sumraka i sl. Članstvo na jednom poput tih (ovom   :Heart:  ) sasvim mi je dovoljno   :Laughing:  .

----------


## litala

ne radi se ni o kakvim silnim tajnama ni misterijama  :Smile: 


radi se o zastiti i onih koji prodaju i onih koji kupuju. dogadjalo se da se netko registrira na forum samo da bi preko burze nesto jako povoljno pokupovao pa onda preprodavao (tu ili negdje drugdje) po znacajnije vecoj cijeni, dogadjalo se da netko nesto kupi (uz obvezu da ce platit kad dobije), pa kasnije tvrdi da nikad nije dobio - i, naravno, nikad nije ni platio, dogadjale su se samoreklame... ma, dogadjalo se puno nelijepih stvari...


ipak je ovo, kako i sama kazes - posjecen forum, s vrlo velikim brojem registriranih forumasa. kako je nemoguce pratiti svih sto i kako rade, kako je internetsko forumasko dopisivanje takve prirode da ne mozes (nit smijes) provjeravat tko je s druge strane - ovo se cini kao najjednostavniji nacin da se onima, koji zele sudjelovati na ovom forumu, bar donekle osigura da ce pri transakciji (i kupnji i prodaji) s druge strane biti netko dobronamjeran (tko isto tako dulje vrijeme tu sa svima nama tipka i trazi i dijeli savjete i ostalo)  :Smile: 


i znamo da novopridoslima ovo pravilo uvijek izgleda vrlo misteriozno - no ono je tu u dobronamjerne svrhe, za sve nas  :Smile:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> ...tu me privlaci sto, kad nesto priupitam, javi se masa pametnih zena i to u rekordno kratkom roku, i dobijem masu pametnih odgovora, bas ono sta trazim, bas ono sto mi je potrebno...*ako mi obecavate da mi nece izrasti repic, ko onom malom debeljku, opet iz Harrya Pottera, potpisujem da cu i dalje tu biti zaradi druzenja s tetkicama kakva sam i sama   ...*



eto vidiš, nije bez vraga roda zakon
a i svečano obećavam(o) da ti neće narasti nikakav repić iz ritice   :Grin:  
dobrodošla  :Smile:

----------


## mamkanica

Je, zakon je, i nisam se niti pohvalila da sam prije trudnoce isla kod Roda na tecaj za dojenje i da jos uvijek dojim a mala mi ima 23 mjeseca   :Embarassed:   :Heart:   :Embarassed:   :Heart:  , te da smo obavezno pohitali na namjestanje sjedalica, opet kod rodica, kad smo ju kupili, bilo je to ispred mup-a, na te dvije stvari sam tako ponosna, da bi se tocno isla hvalit tu na forumu negdje, samo kad bi znala koje je mjesto na forumu, gdje onak, kad se hvalis ko da te vidi recimo cijeli jedan trgić ljudi a ti sav pucas od ponosa   :Laughing:  ....zasad sad rekla prvi put eto bas tu, eto bas tebi/vama...i mogu rec da sam si sad sva vazna  :D  :D  :D , nadam se da ne zamjerate, mislim da svaka od nas osjeca isto, kad je bilo sto vezano za nase bebe a da se imamo pohvalit...  :Heart:  ...ispricavam se na offtopic-u   :Embarassed:

----------


## princess puffy

zahvaljujući tebi,ja sam tek sada shvatila da ne vidim forumsku burzu kada nisam logirana.  :Embarassed:

----------


## piplica

Mamakanica, morati ćeš malo više sudjelovati u raspravama, a nije zgorega niti da češće čestitaš na čestitkama...  :Razz:

----------


## Cathy

> Mamakanica, morati ćeš malo više sudjelovati u raspravama, a nije zgorega niti da češće čestitaš na čestitkama...


Ebiga, izgleda da ću i ja na čestitarenje  :Laughing:

----------


## melange

te se teme s vremenom brišu, a s njima i vaši postovi, pa pazite da vam se svi ne sastoje baš skroz od onih na takvim temama  :Wink:

----------


## Svimbalo

Umrla bih a da ne komentiram da je meni doista nevjerojatno da ima onih koji se na *ovaj* forum registriraju zbog Burze!  :shock: 
Naravno, govorim po sebi, meni je sinulo da postoji i da sam nešto o tome pročitala na forumskim pravilima tek kad sam je ugledala-a i to ne garantiram da je bilo odmah   :Grin:  
A i ideja množenja postova na čestitanjama radi pristupa burzi mi je u najmanju ruku   :Rolling Eyes:  
No dobro, ima nas svakakvih

----------


## piplica

Ajme, Svimbi, kako si stroga...   :Razz:

----------


## puntica

> Umrla bih a da ne komentiram da je meni doista nevjerojatno da ima onih koji se na *ovaj* forum registriraju zbog Burze!  :shock: 
> Naravno, govorim po sebi, meni je sinulo da postoji i da sam nešto o tome pročitala na forumskim pravilima tek kad sam je ugledala-a i to ne garantiram da je bilo odmah   
> A i ideja množenja postova na čestitanjama radi pristupa burzi mi je u najmanju ruku   
> No dobro, ima nas svakakvih


meni je na početku burza bila velika nepoznanica...stalno sam čekala da je konačno mogu vidjeti   :Laughing:  
Mislila sam da se tamo skrivaju sva čudesa ovog svijeta   :Laughing: 


a to je zato što se često otvaraju ovakve teme pa je burza za nove forumaše kao neki sveti graal  8)

----------


## princess puffy

> meni je na početku burza bila velika nepoznanica...stalno sam čekala da je konačno mogu vidjeti


eto a ja do sada nisam pojma imala da novi forumaši to ne vide

----------


## mamkanica

Ajme piplica hvala ti sto si me usmjerila   :Smile:   :Heart: , a ja ipak potpisujem Svimbalo, mislim svaka cast burzi ali sve smo mi tu mahom mame, i sad sjedit tu samo ciljano i namjerno i tipkat bas takve postove mi se ne cini posteno a oduzima vremena...nekad imam vremena na pretek a nekad prezauzeta da se ne stignem javit ni dva-tri tjedna, pa kako bih onda to i mogla...nego, ak me mozete uputit   :Sad:  , danas sam bila sa sestrom i njenom obitelji a inace se vidjamo jednom godisnje   :Sad:  ...i sad, meni se totalno cini da joj je mladje dijete dijete s posebnim potrebama i jako mi je to zao i strasno...ne zelim sad ovime ubedirat majke od djece s posebnim potrebama jos vise, to niposto, nego jednostavno mislim da oni nisu na to odreagirali i da ga uopce ne drze za takvo dijete a trebali bi mu pomoci....najradije bih voljela provjerit jesam li ja u pravu ili u krivu, oh daj boze da ja to samo lupetam, tako me je rastuzilo sve to   :Sad:  ... gdje se mogu javit za temu "jel djete s posebnim potrebama ili ne", gdje je to najbolje svrstati?

----------


## Forka

mamkanica, imaš cijeli pdf posvećen tome:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewforum.php?f=56

----------


## mamkanica

Hvala Forka!

----------


## Svimbalo

Piplice, nije bilo vezano za tvoj post-pa svi znamo da se to baš tako radi, I got your irony, bila i ja ironična!
U svakom slučaju   :Love:

----------


## princess puffy

> Piplice, nije bilo vezano za tvoj post-pa svi znamo da se to baš tako radi, I got your irony, bila i ja ironična!
> U svakom slučaju


ne bih se složila,ja sam npr.u ovih godinu dana poslala 2 posta na čestitkama
i to ljudima s kojima imam forumski kontakt;
nisam pojma imala da bi to trebalo funkcionirati po principu  bildanja postova ( a i još uvijek ne razumijem zašto bih ih trebalo bildati)?! (osim te burze)pa me molim vas prosvjetlite

----------


## Svimbalo

Princess, govorim o tome da se je već raspravljalo da se neki javljaju samo na čestitanjima ne bi li tako dobili pristup burzi.
Ja sam se osvrnula na to da mi je nevjerojatno da Rodin forum koji je ipak specifičan po nekim drugim stvarima, neke korisnike privlači samo zbog Burze!
I ja čestitam onima koje i inače susrećem po Forumu, pa su mi postali dragi, te mi se čini strašnim kad to neki čine iz drugih motiva-ono, baš se zapitaš onda koliko je tu pravog čestitanja  :/

----------


## piplica

Ako malo bolje pogledaš, velika većina forumašica koja čestita ima daleeeko više postova od onih koji su potrebni za burzu, pa mislim da tu zaista nema mjesta sumnji u iskrenost čestitara.

----------


## anchie76

Poanta postojanja odredjenih uvjeta za pristup burzi je tu s razlogom, cure su vec pojasnile.  Nabildavanje postova na cestitanjima i drugim forumima, sigurno vam nece omoguciti pristup burzi nego ce rezultirati udaljavanjem s foruma.  Imajte to u vidu   :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

I to je ok.
Pozdrav, o maximum leader!   :Smile:  
Piplice, kužim. 
Kukala mi majka, kako se upletoh u raspravu, ne trebalo mi   :Grin:

----------


## bebolino_

Kak i spadam u novije članove i meni je krivo što si sinu nemogu kupiti baš uvijek ono što mu treba za jeftinije novce, ali se za sada strpimo do rodine rasprodaje - na svu sreću imamo to.  :D

----------


## melange

> Poanta postojanja odredjenih uvjeta za pristup burzi je tu s razlogom, cure su vec pojasnile.  Nabildavanje postova na cestitanjima i drugim forumima, sigurno vam nece omoguciti pristup burzi nego ce rezultirati udaljavanjem s foruma.  Imajte to u vidu


zar i to netko provjerava i bilježi i radi neku statistiku? :shock:   :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Poanta postojanja odredjenih uvjeta za pristup burzi je tu s razlogom, cure su vec pojasnile.  Nabildavanje postova na cestitanjima i drugim forumima, sigurno vam nece omoguciti pristup burzi nego ce rezultirati udaljavanjem s foruma.  Imajte to u vidu  
> 
> 
> zar i to netko provjerava i bilježi i radi neku statistiku? :shock:


Kompjuter možda??? Programski?   :Grin:

----------


## melange

jeeee, kako onda kompjuter provjerava koliko netko "konstruktivno sudjeluje u raspravama"? (  :Grin:  ) :lagana paranojica uz glazbu iz zone sumraka tinuninu:

----------


## cvijeta73

par puta, u ovakav neki sat, meni se znalo desiti da cijela stranica novih postova bude samo na čestitanjima, pričama s poroda i dobrodošlicama na forum. a sve do jednog zadnjeg posta - isti nick.  :Grin: 
ok, te metode dolaska do burze nisu bile baš suptilne i samim time i lake za detekciju.   :Grin:

----------


## mamkanica

Mozda je zena imala vremena, mada mi se cini bezveze doci i tu i cestitati nekim ljudima/curama, koje jos niti ne poznajem...mislim da ih se treba upoznati i osjetiti ovak preko porukica, pa se onda takvim novima cestitati...ili pak nekim s pricicama koje ganu i koje su od srca. No, eto, sve smo mi drugacije, pa svaka valjda i reagira drugkice, po nekom svom nahodjenju...ne znam zasto toliko tarapane  :shock:  oko te birze, kad ih ima skoro svaki drugi site s temom o bebama, tu po meni vise vrijede neke druge stvari...i jos me nesto zanima-ako vec ima ljudi koji si idu nabijat namjerno te postove,, jel ima onda pravilo da, kad dobiju pristup burzi, da im se on i makne kad prestanu bit toliko aktivni na rodinim stranicama? Mislim da bi to bilo fer    :Love:

----------


## Nimrod

LOL
ja sam tek kad sam naletila na ovu temu shvatila da *postoji* burza na ovom forumu

----------


## anna01

bez uvrede ikome, al ova odluka mi je toliko glupa...npr volim čitati postove, nisam toliko aktivna u temam i nemam pristupa burzi, a ok je kada kupujem u webshopu, onda nemam premalo postova... 
npr. meni treba autosjedalica sada,a ne za x postova,a nazalost trazim polovnujer nemamo novca za novu i ne mogu otvoriti link na oglase koja mi je jedna cura prosljedila da pogledam.. bez veze...

----------


## daddycool

forumska burza zamišljena je kao privilegija za aktivne članove. forumska burza nije svrha ovog foruma nego dodana vrijednost.
webshop je dostupan svima kao i svaki drugi webshop na internetu.
rabljene sjedalice se mogu kupiti i na rodinoj rasprodaji, a i na razno raznim oglasnicima.

tvoje je pravo da to smatraš glupim, ali pravila su takva i nastala su na osnovu višegodišnjeg iskustva.

----------


## anna01

a sto ja nisam odgovoran član ako sam sa rodinog webshpa kupovala neke stvari? zasto za korisnike koji podupiru vas rad ne omogućite i tu privilegiju?

----------


## daddycool

kupnja na webshopu je otvorena svima i nema nikakve veze niti sa članstvom na forumu niti sa članstvom u udruzi.

----------


## apricot

> a sto ja nisam odgovoran član ako sam sa rodinog webshpa kupovala neke stvari? zasto za korisnike koji podupiru vas rad ne omogućite i tu privilegiju?


kupovinom na Rodinom webshopu ne možeš oštetiti nikoga.

ovim načinom pokušavamo (ne kažemo da uvijek i uspijemo) zaštititi korisnike od preprodavača i neplatiša.
manje je vjerojatno da će pokušati prevariti oni koje bolje poznajemo, znamo kako im se djeca zovu, što su jučer kuhali, kakve uloške koriste, jesu li se jučer posvađali s mužem i kakva im je teta u vtiću.

jasno nam je kako ne možemo udovoljiti svima, ali to gotovo nikada i nikome nije moguće.
pa ćemo se držati pravila koja smo odredili jer je činjenica da Burza bolje funkcionira i puno manje primjedaba ima otkako ovo pravilo postoji.

----------


## anchie76

U potpunosti se slažem s onim što su napisali Daddycool i Apricot




> forumska burza zamišljena je kao privilegija za aktivne članove. forumska burza nije svrha ovog foruma nego dodana vrijednost.


Da, u potpunosti je tako.

----------


## sandra14

Ja ne kužim zašto se ljudi odmah oko nečeg ljute  :Sad: , bespuća interneta su velika i ako nekome treba rabljena autosjedalica vjerujete bez problema u googlu se skriva rješenje i ne vidim čemu ljutnja ako toga ovdje nema.  :Wink: 
 Niti sam privilegirani član, niti to tražim, niti ne mislim da je to svrha ovog portala.
Ovdje sam na temama koje me zanimaju (više čitač nego ona koja piše), ne znači da sam u svemu suglasna, ali kao što sam napisala ne volim svađački ton i on nikuda ne vodi...  :Smile:

----------


## anna01

> kupovinom na Rodinom webshopu ne možeš oštetiti nikoga.
> 
> ovim načinom pokušavamo (ne kažemo da uvijek i uspijemo) zaštititi korisnike od preprodavača i neplatiša.
> manje je vjerojatno da će pokušati prevariti oni koje bolje poznajemo, znamo kako im se djeca zovu, što su jučer kuhali, kakve uloške koriste, jesu li se jučer posvađali s mužem i kakva im je teta u vtiću.
> 
> jasno nam je kako ne možemo udovoljiti svima, ali to gotovo nikada i nikome nije moguće.
> pa ćemo se držati pravila koja smo odredili jer je činjenica da Burza bolje funkcionira i puno manje primjedaba ima otkako ovo pravilo postoji.


moze se osteti bez problema, ja mogu naručiti 50 pelena i ne preuzesti jer sam se odlučila za plaćanje poduzećem, npr... znači u svemu se moze oštetiti...




> Ja ne kužim zašto se ljudi odmah oko nečeg ljute , bespuća interneta su velika i ako nekome treba rabljena autosjedalica vjerujete bez problema u googlu se skriva rješenje i ne vidim čemu ljutnja ako toga ovdje nema. 
> Niti sam privilegirani član, niti to tražim, niti ne mislim da je to svrha ovog portala.
> Ovdje sam na temama koje me zanimaju (više čitač nego ona koja piše), ne znači da sam u svemu suglasna, ali kao što sam napisala ne volim svađački ton i on nikuda ne vodi...


poanta uopće nije u svađi nego u činjenici da se pravilo  uopće ne pozna do kraja, a s tim da sam zaradila opomenu jer sam napisala link od oglasa koje mi je jedna cra poslala da pogledam, i pitala ok ako ne mogu vidjeti da mi posalju nick od teta da im posaljem poruku preko pm... i dobila objasnjenje da pokusavam dogovoriti kupnju mimo foruma (a dobro ko javno pise adrese i br racuna, pa sve to ide preko pm-a!)... ni me briga, ali nazalost nisam u zg i ne mogu do rasprodaje i nazalost trebam sjedalicu sada , apreko milion oglasa nema ni jedna po ok cijeni...a cura mi je poslala link jer su te bile povoljnije...

----------


## puntica

> kupovinom na Rodinom webshopu ne možeš oštetiti nikoga.
> 
> ovim načinom pokušavamo (ne kažemo da uvijek i uspijemo) zaštititi korisnike od preprodavača i neplatiša.
> manje je vjerojatno da će pokušati prevariti oni koje bolje poznajemo, znamo kako im se djeca zovu, što su jučer kuhali, kakve uloške koriste, jesu li se jučer posvađali s mužem i kakva im je teta u vtiću.
> 
> jasno nam je kako ne možemo udovoljiti svima, ali to gotovo nikada i nikome nije moguće.
> pa ćemo se držati pravila koja smo odredili jer je činjenica da Burza bolje funkcionira i puno manje primjedaba ima otkako ovo pravilo postoji.





> moze se osteti bez problema, ja mogu naručiti 50 pelena i ne preuzesti jer sam se odlučila za plaćanje poduzećem, npr... znači u svemu se moze oštetiti...


ali tako niš ne oštečuješ nego se pelene jednostavno vrate pošiljatelju i to je to. nisu prodane pa su se vratile 'doma'

preko burze nije tako. kako bi ti bilo da platiš za neku npr. sjedalicu i da je nikad ne dobiješ a nemaš pojma tko je osoba koja ju je prodavala i nemaš pojma kako doći do nje, i nemaš se kome žaliti? u tom bi slučaju bila oštečena, zar ne?
takve stvari se znaju događati (na drugim mjestima) i zato je meni drago da na ovom forumu kad kupujem znam od koga kupujem

----------


## Lutonjica

> takve stvari se znaju događati (na drugim mjestima)


događale su se i ovdje
otud i pravilo

----------


## Nimrod

> apreko milion oglasa nema ni jedna po ok cijeni...a cura mi je poslala link jer su te bile povoljnije...


Ne znam, meni se čini da recimo na njuškalu ima puuuuno autosjedalica, a rabljenih od 150 kn pa naviše. Trebalo mi je ravno 15 sekundi da ih nađem. Tako da, oprosti, ovo tvoje "ni jedna po ok cijeni" zaista ne stoji.  

Osim toga, svatko valjda u svojoj kući, po vlastitom iskustvu i mogućnostima, ima pravo postavljati pravila koja mu najbolje odgovaraju. Pa tako i RODA. 

Uostalom, zar *zaista* misliš da bi RODE išta ograničavale iz *čiste zlobe*? 

I samo da napomenem, ukoliko nekome promakne mali broj mojih postova, ja nemam pristup burzi. I gle čuda nit šizim nit ludim. Nit me briga.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

postaviti ću pitanje i ovdje. ima lišanse da da me se uključi u forumsku burzu,  postupku sam nabavljanja pelena platnenih?

ako nema, da li se moja potražnja može proslijediti nekome?
upravo sam sudjelovala na radionici pelena u puli pa sam sa novim saznjanjima i idejama u nabavci. 
uskoro idem do zagreba, ali ako štogod ovako dogovorim - neću sve kupiti tamo u rodi novo, nešto hoću jer mi se sviđa  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## emily

pcelice, ako mozes dodji na Rodinu rasprodaju, sljedeca je 21.5. u Zagrebu

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ne mogu jer nisam u zagrebu. odselila sam. 
mogu posalti mamu, ali to nije to, ona ne može zamijeniti  moj ukus, potrebe, znanje koje imam, iskustvo ili stavove, zar ne?
a koliko je postova potrebno za burzu?

----------


## daddycool

> a koliko je postova potrebno za burzu?


taj podatak nije javan
pročitaj ostatak ovog topica

----------


## Nera

Ja ju ne vidim pa očito nemam pristup?

----------


## Lutonjica

očito

----------


## Lola13

Hahahhaha, bas sam si i ja razmisljala o toj burzi, ali mi bilo bed pitati, sad znam!

----------

